# Grafikfehler



## klausdb (21. April 2012)

Wollte gestern nach 1 monatiger Abstinenz mal wieder zocken, dann passierte das.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davor ging alles prächtig, das einzige was geändert wurde ist der Standort des PC da ich umgezogen bin und das HDMI Kabel.
Wenn ich dann STRG+ALT+ENTF drücke komme ich zum Taskmanager, aber alles hat das selbe Format bis ich das Spiel schließe.

Wer kann helfen?

Evtl. muss nur ein Profil für das Spiel angelegt werden.

Catalyst 12.3 + HD7970 der Rest sollte relativ egal sein, oder?


----------



## MourDog (22. April 2012)

Die Auflösung unter optionen checken?!


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2012)

joar guck mal in die grafik-optionen


----------

